# Need advice on Blackbird



## william1997 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi im not really into birds and don't know much about them. I have a young blackbird my cat brought to me, i can't fly but its wings dont appear that damaged. I have it in a plastic terrarium with a warm and cold side. I am having alot of success in feeding it meal and earth worms but i dont know what to do with it next?

EDIT: how often do i feed it. I only have my african clawed frog that eatsmealworms so i dont have many at the moment.


----------



## william1997 (Mar 24, 2014)

:censor: theres 2 now!!!


----------



## william1997 (Mar 24, 2014)

1. It is only the cats natural instinct.
2. Theres 4 of them (cats).
3. There were more blackbirds but i think you can guess what happened to them.


----------



## william1997 (Mar 24, 2014)

*closed*


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

did you take them to a wildlife place this morning?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

The best thing you could of done was keep your cats in and leave the baby birds alone in the hope the parents came back for them, since you have picked them up there's not much chance of that happening now. 

It takes a fair bit of work to successfully raise and release baby birds, get them to a wildlife centre.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

its also helps if you cat's have a bell, gives the birds some warning, Granted these are young and most likely would of been attack with or without a bell but just a thought.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

bells unfortunetly are not that effective as birds, even adults, have no idea what the sound means so rairly make the conection to the cat. also, most cats fitted with bells are very good at stalking without making any sound, it only rings during the final dash, by which time its too late.

On the birds, any bird (or any other animal for that matter) that has been picked up by a cat, even without any evident injuries, must be taken to a wildlife rehabilitator as they will need a course of antibiotics. Don't ever just release them back out again, or try to do it yourself without any medical treatment. Without it almost all will die of septicimia within the next 3 days.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i doubt this joker will be following any of our advice, judging by how he has behaved elsewhere on there forum. shame for the little birds


----------

